# MAKE MONEY PLAYING MAINLY SOCCER.



## SpxceTips (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello.

I’ve been tipping for a long time and I’ve got substantial profit.

I want to share my betting tips with you.

My initial budget is 100 Units.

I’m use stakes from 1 up to 10 Units.

I always compare odds from 2 sites: Bet 365 and Pinnacle.

In this thread I will focus on soccer.


----------



## SpxceTips (Jun 26, 2017)

NUMBER OF TYPE  01

SINGLE

DIVISION: Tennis Wimbledon Qualifiers

PLAYERS: Luca Vanni vs Calvin Hemery

KICK OFF:   Monday 14:30

TYPE: Luca Vanni 

STAKE:  3.5/10

ODDS & BOOKMAKER

Pinnacle @ 1.602
Bet365    @ 1.570

Potential winning : 2,11


----------



## SpxceTips (Jun 26, 2017)

SpxceTips said:


> NUMBER OF TYPE  01
> 
> SINGLE
> 
> ...



Lost

Budget: 96,5 U


----------



## SpxceTips (Jun 27, 2017)

NUMBER OF TYPE 02

SINGLE

DIVISION: European U21 Championships

TEAMS: Spain U21 - Italy U21

KICK OFF:  27 June 12:00

TYPE: Spain U21 -0,5 Asian Handicap

STAKE: 3.5/10

ODDS& BOOKMAKER

Bet365@1.725

Potential winning : 2,54


----------



## SpxceTips (Jun 27, 2017)

NUMBER OF TYPE 03

SINGLE

DIVISION: European U21 Championships

TEAMS: England U21 - Germany U21

KICK OFF:  27 June 9:00

TYPE: England U21 +0,5 Asian Handicap

STAKE: 3.5/10

ODDS& BOOKMAKER

Bet365@1.575

Potential winning : 2,01


----------



## SpxceTips (Jun 27, 2017)

NUMBER OF TYPE 04

SINGLE

DIVISION: Finland - Ykkonen

TEAMS: Jaro - OPS

KICK OFF:  27 June 8:30

TYPE: OPS +1.0 Asian Handicap

STAKE: 2/10

ODDS & BOOKMAKER

Bet365 @ 2.15

Pinnacle @ 2.24

Potential winning : 2,48


----------



## SpxceTips (Jun 27, 2017)

SpxceTips said:


> NUMBER OF TYPE 02
> 
> SINGLE
> 
> ...



Spain U21 - Italy U21 3:1

Win

Budget: 99,04 U


----------



## SpxceTips (Jun 27, 2017)

SpxceTips said:


> NUMBER OF TYPE 03
> 
> SINGLE
> 
> ...



England U21 - Germany U21 2:2 Full Time

Win

Budget: 101,05 U


----------



## SpxceTips (Jun 27, 2017)

SpxceTips said:


> NUMBER OF TYPE 04
> 
> SINGLE
> 
> ...



Jaro - OPS 2:1

Void

Budget: 101,05 U


----------

